# Kitten neurological problem



## Michen (21 August 2019)

So upset  Bob has his first vaccinations a week ago. Was rightly quiet for a day then bounced back.

I noticed a couple of days ago he just seemed less exuberant. Still eating, drinking, purring as normal but more sleepy and not climbing curtains etc as much.

Decided to take him to the vet today after no improvement and noticing his back legs seemed a little trembly, though walking fine etc.

Only thing vet could find was temp on high end of normal range, vet advised bring back Friday for another check to see if itâ€™s changed but if not it may be a neurological issue thatâ€™s coming apparent as he gets older 

No way of saying if/how quick it would get worse. Feel really sad if this is the case as although he seems happy enough heâ€™s definitely not the bounding around nutty fella he should be.

Has anyone had any experience of this?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 August 2019)

No but if I had taken a kitten with a high(ish) temperature, I would have expected the vet to prescribe anti-biotics.  When they are so small, they can succumb to things very quickly.

I do have experience of taking an animal to the vet to be told, nothing can be found and then the animal's condition deteriorates.  I think it is because the owner notices even the smallest signs.  I would be prepared for a return visit tomorrow, OP, when his symptoms are more obvious.

Fingers crossed it's something easily treated, once the vet has noticed it.


----------



## Michen (21 August 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			No but if I had taken a kitten with a high(ish) temperature, I would have expected the vet to prescribe anti-biotics.  When they are so small, they can succumb to things very quickly.

I do have experience of taking an animal to the vet to be told, nothing can be found and then the animal's condition deteriorates.  I think it is because the owner notices even the smallest signs.  I would be prepared for a return visit tomorrow, OP, when his symptoms are more obvious.

Fingers crossed it's something easily treated, once the vet has noticed it.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s still in normal range though, just the higher end of normal. She said you want to be careful about pumping a young kitten full of â€œoff labelâ€ drugs without having real necessity to do so  I canâ€™t say I know enough about felines to be sure so feel I needed to be guided by the vet. 

Fully prepared to take him back tomorrow if he seems even slightly worse. Vet did agree with me that he didnâ€™t seem quite right. 

Itâ€™s hard as right now heâ€™s sitting playing with his ball but I KNOW heâ€™s not what he was a few days ago.


----------



## cobgoblin (21 August 2019)

I would be wondering if it was a vaccine reaction.


----------



## Michen (21 August 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			I would be wondering if it was a vaccine reaction.
		
Click to expand...

I asked the vet that but she said really unlikely given the time frame and the fact he has been fine in between


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 August 2019)

Could it be that he's still just getting over the vaccinations?  They can make cats go a bit funny, I remember my dad's old cat (this was in the 90s) would be so ill after annual vaccinations, as in he looked like he was dying and was subsequently hospitalised, they eventually stopped having him vaccinated.  Cats (and all animals) can react idiosyncratically to drugs just like we can.  My Daisy had a dose of Convenia antibiotic last year and she acted strangely for a couple of days afterwards - she acted like she had the stuffing knocked out of her and could hardly keep her head off the floor.  She did have it a couple of months ago after dental surgery and she was fine though.

Hopefully he will just keep getting more and more back to his lovely little self in the next few days, and the fact he's eating drinking and purring (and hopefully pooping) normally is a good sign.

Can we have another pic please pretty please?


----------



## cobgoblin (21 August 2019)

Michen said:



			I asked the vet that but she said really unlikely given the time frame and the fact he has been fine in between 

Click to expand...


Have a Google. Some effects take weeks.


----------



## Michen (21 August 2019)

I guess the vet thought unlikely as he was fine in between after an initial quiet day, totally normal and then went downhill. 

Iâ€™ll have a google. Gutted if it is neurological, heâ€™s such an energetic bouncy ball. 

Only recent pic I have! He is king of the dogs. Was chasing them around the house and hiding behind stuff to swat them!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 August 2019)

Bob, King of Dogs.  All hail Bob!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 August 2019)

That dog on the right's face ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## cobgoblin (21 August 2019)

Michen said:



			I guess the vet thought unlikely as he was fine in between after an initial quiet day, totally normal and then went downhill. 

Iâ€™ll have a google. Gutted if it is neurological, heâ€™s such an energetic bouncy ball. 

Only recent pic I have! He is king of the dogs. Was chasing them around the house and hiding behind stuff to swat them!

View attachment 35726

Click to expand...


The trembly legs could just have been because he's little and wasn't feeling well... A bit weak and wobbly.


----------



## Amymay (21 August 2019)

If heâ€™s no better tomorrow I would take him back and ask for antibiotics in the first instance, anti inflammatories and pain relief. 

Itâ€™s too much of a coincidence not to be vaccine related, imo.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 August 2019)

That's what I would do, no idea why the vet was talking about 'off label' a-b's, I have had broad- spectrum a-b's administered when the vet didn't really know what was going on.


----------



## Michen (21 August 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			That's what I would do, no idea why the vet was talking about 'off label' a-b's, I have had broad- spectrum a-b's administered when the vet didn't really know what was going on.
		
Click to expand...

I thought she meant because he was too young but google is telling me otherwise. 

Now Iâ€™m really cross  I might take him to my equine (small animals also) practice, I didnâ€™t go with them originally as they are forty mins away. 

Thoughts on changing vet practice for second opinion? No insurance here so makes no diff from that respect.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (21 August 2019)

Michen said:



			I thought she meant because he was too young but google is telling me otherwise.

Now Iâ€™m really cross  I might take him to my equine (small animals also) practice, I didnâ€™t go with them originally as they are forty mins away.

Thoughts on changing vet practice for second opinion? No insurance here so makes no diff from that respect.
		
Click to expand...

If you're still worried then yes go for a second opinion ðŸ‘


----------



## Shady (21 August 2019)

Michen said:



			I thought she meant because he was too young but google is telling me otherwise.

Now Iâ€™m really cross  I might take him to my equine (small animals also) practice, I didnâ€™t go with them originally as they are forty mins away.

Thoughts on changing vet practice for second opinion? No insurance here so makes no diff from that respect.
		
Click to expand...

I would ask for a second opinion and in particular ask that his heart is checked thoroughly. My first thought would be this rather than the vaccine but totally agree that the connection is too obvious not to dismiss tho I would expect any reaction to stop after a few days not start. Could be that something else was lurking around and in a slightly weakened state showed itself   
Not at all sure why your vet didn't prescribe a broad spectrum antibiotic, agree with Pearl and Amymay on that. I'd maybe want a flush through on a drip too. A raised temperature and signs of weakness/ tiredness/trembling in a kitten is not normal.
I'm sorry Michen, i'm sure none of that is what you want to hear but i'm not convinced at this point from what you are saying that it's neurological.
Do hope he is better tomorrow xxx
Let us know? x


----------



## Michen (21 August 2019)

Shady said:



			I would ask for a second opinion and in particular ask that his heart is checked thoroughly. My first thought would be this rather than the vaccine but totally agree that the connection is too obvious not to dismiss tho I would expect any reaction to stop after a few days not start. Could be that something else was lurking around and in a slightly weakened state showed itself  
Not at all sure why your vet didn't prescribe a broad spectrum antibiotic, agree with Pearl and Amymay on that. I'd maybe want a flush through on a drip too. A raised temperature and signs of weakness/ tiredness/trembling in a kitten is not normal.
I'm sorry Michen, i'm sure none of that is what you want to hear but i'm not convinced at this point from what you are saying that it's neurological.
Do hope he is better tomorrow xxx
Let us know? x
		
Click to expand...

I think something neurological would be the worst case scenario? So anything else has to be better than that? 

I have no idea what to think now as heâ€™s currently charging around the house again which he hasnâ€™t done for 48 hours.. despite having been really flat a mere hour ago...

I am stumped.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (21 August 2019)

Both of mine were poorly after their vaccination but one had a delayed reaction a day later than the other. My ginger kitten also had a noticeable limp after his first vaccinations but it disappeared within a few days and I took him to the vet to check him. The second vaccination didnâ€™t have any noticeable effect on them.

It seems too much of a coincidence that it appeared after the vaccination and agree anti-inflammatory/ ABs may be appropriate.


----------



## Shady (21 August 2019)

Michen said:



			I think something neurological would be the worst case scenario? So anything else has to be better than that?

I have no idea what to think now as heâ€™s currently charging around the house again which he hasnâ€™t done for 48 hours.. despite having been really flat a mere hour ago...

I am stumped.
		
Click to expand...

Yes within reason regarding anything else being better! There are health problems that only start showing themselves as the kitten matures  and the heart is one of them. Of course there are viral ones too but I mentioned it because of the sleepyness and trembling back legs so i'd want to rule it out before considering just a vaccine reaction .


----------



## Michen (21 August 2019)

He just clawed the s*** out of my hand, normality resumes ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Shady (21 August 2019)

Michen said:



			He just clawed the s*** out of my hand, normality resumes ðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

Lol, there's nothing quite like tiny needle claws!!!
See what he's like in the morning, watch his breathing and how much he eats. If you think he seems totally normal maybe monitor tomorrow or monitor for the bulk of the day if you can with an optional early evening appointment that you could cancel if he looks ok.x


----------



## Michen (21 August 2019)

Shady said:



			Lol, there's nothing quite like tiny needle claws!!!
See what he's like in the morning, watch his breathing and how much he eats. If you think he seems totally normal maybe monitor tomorrow or monitor for the bulk of the day if you can with an optional early evening appointment that you could cancel if he looks ok.x
		
Click to expand...

Really odd though, can a poorly kitten really just resume normality like that? He seems totally back to normal, like a switch has been flicked. Long may it continue but in the mean time Iâ€™ve been on the edge of tears all evening thinking his brain was not growing correctly (thanks vet!)


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 August 2019)

I'm glad that he seems to be feeling better, as Shady says, monitor and if you are at all worried take him immediately for a 2nd opinion.  Fingers crossed it was just a delayed reaction to the vaccs and he's over it now.


----------



## SusieT (21 August 2019)

For all those recommending ab just because - lets hope none of your relatives ever have antibiotic resistance because of irresponsible use! The vet is quite right to not randomly give out ab unless a suspicion of bacterial infection is seen- they should not be given out just because the patient is young,etc. - that's no more reason to give them
OP absoloutely get a second opinion if you need to, but be glad your vet is responsible and not just giving a jab of 'this and that'to please the client..


----------



## Shady (21 August 2019)

Whilst I do take your point about AB's, a raised temperature in a kitten can and often does indicate there is an infection present even if there are no visible symptoms. Kittens can go down hill very, very quickly and if the temperature had elevated rather than reduce Michen could have been looking at an emergency . I know because it has happened to me. Personally ,given the symptoms I would have asked for AB's and an anti inflammatory . 
Many of my cats have been stabilised/saved because I insisted on AB's .


----------



## Michen (22 August 2019)

t


Shady said:



			Whilst I do take your point about AB's, a raised temperature in a kitten can and often does indicate there is an infection present even if there are no visible symptoms. Kittens can go down hill very, very quickly and if the temperature had elevated rather than reduce Michen could have been looking at an emergency . I know because it has happened to me. Personally ,given the symptoms I would have asked for AB's and an anti inflammatory .
Many of my cats have been stabilised/saved because I insisted on AB's .
		
Click to expand...

The vet did say several times that the temp was considered normal, just on the higher end of it and that she wanted him back to retest so that if it was outside that range she would treat. 

Very happy with him this morning, his toys are all over the place so heâ€™s clearly been playing in the night too. Iâ€™m still not understanding what changed last night in the space of an hour!


----------



## Mule (22 August 2019)

Michen said:



t


The vet did say several times that the temp was considered normal, just on the higher end of it and that she wanted him back to retest so that if it was outside that range she would treat. 

Very happy with him this morning, his toys are all over the place so heâ€™s clearly been playing in the night too. Iâ€™m still not understanding what changed last night in the space of an hour!
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it. I have found that they improve from illness and injury much quicker than we do.


----------



## scats (22 August 2019)

Hope it is just a reaction to his vaccine. 
Heâ€™s a gorgeous kitten!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 August 2019)

I'm glad he seems to be over whatever it was.

On this occasion the vet's action  was correct BUT, like Shady, I have had experience of things going rapidly the other way.  I would have expected the vet to say bring him back tomorrow, if he is no better, if she really thought that a-b's were not indicated at that stage.  Kittens are so tiny that they have no reserves to fall back on.


----------



## Michen (22 August 2019)

In hindsight I think probably being hard on the vet. She said book in for Friday if the same or if any worse tomorrow (today). 

As I keep saying his temperature was considered normal, just on the higher end of it. 

I donâ€™t know enough about kittens to know whether vet was correct or not to not immediately prescribe drugs but now that I am less upset and worried I can see that her process made sense.


----------



## Shady (22 August 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I'm glad he seems to be over whatever it was.

On this occasion the vet's action  was correct BUT, like Shady, I have had experience of things going rapidly the other way.  I would have expected the vet to say bring him back tomorrow, if he is no better, if she really thought that a-b's were not indicated at that stage.  Kittens are so tiny that they have no reserves to fall back on.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this Pearl and i'm really pleased the kitten is looking better. It can indeed go the other way quicker than you would believe possible. I lost yet another of my beloved cats last Tuesday due to a massive vet error.   
I do think the vet made a big leap to neurological problems given the symptoms.....


----------



## Shady (22 August 2019)

Michen said:



			In hindsight I think probably being hard on the vet. She said book in for Friday if the same or if any worse tomorrow (today).

As I keep saying his temperature was considered normal, just on the higher end of it.

I donâ€™t know enough about kittens to know whether vet was correct or not to not immediately prescribe drugs but now that I am less upset and worried I can see that her process made sense.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough Michen and i'm sure she's a good vet  . I think iv'e had too many cats for too many years ! I'm just really glad your lovely boy is better today and I hope he stays that way . x


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 August 2019)

Shady said:



			Totally agree with this Pearl and i'm really pleased the kitten is looking better. It can indeed go the other way quicker than you would believe possible. I lost yet another of my beloved cats last Tuesday due to a massive vet error.  
I do think the vet made a big leap to neurological problems given the symptoms.....
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Shady.  I, too, have learned the hard way over the years.


----------



## Mule (22 August 2019)

Shady said:



			Totally agree with this Pearl and i'm really pleased the kitten is looking better. It can indeed go the other way quicker than you would believe possible. I lost yet another of my beloved cats last Tuesday due to a massive vet error. 
I do think the vet made a big leap to neurological problems given the symptoms.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry * virtual hugs


----------



## Shady (22 August 2019)

mule said:



			I'm sorry * virtual hugs
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Mule and Pearl xx. I didn't post as we were both so gutted . He was my last Siamese and only 3 years old. Rob is so upset as he was his and he totally adored him, they were never apart when Rob was home , he'd go everywhere on his shoulder ,even doing poo picking


----------



## Mule (22 August 2019)

Shady said:



			Thank you Mule and Pearl xx. I didn't post as we were both so gutted . He was my last Siamese and only 3 years old. Rob is so upset as he was his and he totally adored him, they were never apart when Rob was home , he'd go everywhere on his shoulder ,even doing poo picking 

Click to expand...

It so hard to lose them, especially when they're young.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 August 2019)

Shady said:



			Thank you Mule and Pearl xx. I didn't post as we were both so gutted . He was my last Siamese and only 3 years old. Rob is so upset as he was his and he totally adored him, they were never apart when Rob was home , he'd go everywhere on his shoulder ,even doing poo picking 

Click to expand...

That's really sad, so sorry to hear this.  He sounds like he was a little dude.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 August 2019)

Shady said:



			Thank you Mule and Pearl xx. I didn't post as we were both so gutted . He was my last Siamese and only 3 years old. Rob is so upset as he was his and he totally adored him, they were never apart when Rob was home , he'd go everywhere on his shoulder ,even doing poo picking 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s so sad Shady so young too


----------



## Michen (22 August 2019)

Really happy with the little fella today, Iâ€™d say heâ€™s 99.9% as mental and annoying as he was before ðŸ˜‚


----------



## BeckyFlowers (22 August 2019)

Michen said:



			Really happy with the little fella today, Iâ€™d say heâ€™s 99.9% as mental and annoying as he was before ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I think we all need to see a photo to reassure us ðŸ˜


----------



## Michen (23 August 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			I think we all need to see a photo to reassure us ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Have a video! [video]



[\video]


----------



## Mule (23 August 2019)

Michen said:



			Have a video! [video]



[\video]
		
Click to expand...

Typical catðŸ˜‚


----------



## BeckyFlowers (23 August 2019)

Haha what a dude.  The dog was taking his punishment like a champ.  Bob will rule with tyranny by the look of it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ycbm (23 August 2019)

Great news Michen.

So sorry Shady. Three? What an almighty bummer ðŸ˜°ðŸ˜°ðŸ˜°


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 August 2019)

Michen - I'm so glad that your lovely kitten is OK and back to ruling the dogs with claws of steel! 

Shady - so, so sorry about your Siamese. They really are wonderful 'big' characters that leave a gaping hole when they are gone. Give my condolences to Rob, that is such a young age too.


----------



## 9tails (23 August 2019)

Bob is a right little w**ker!  So pleased he's back to his bad ways, hope your curtains survive this phase.  As they get bigger and heavier, they tend to stop climbing curtains thankfully.


----------



## Blanche (23 August 2019)

Shady said:



			Totally agree with this Pearl and i'm really pleased the kitten is looking better. It can indeed go the other way quicker than you would believe possible. I lost yet another of my beloved cats last Tuesday due to a massive vet error. 
I do think the vet made a big leap to neurological problems given the symptoms.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear that Shady. Big hugs to you and Mr Shady. RIP shoulder cat.

Pleased the kitten is feeling better Michen. Video was great.


----------



## poiuytrewq (23 August 2019)

Sorry shady, really sad news  

Michen, just caught up with this thread. So happy Bobs better. Arlo went much like you describe after one of his jabs. I canâ€™t remember if both or just the one but it worried me at the time. 
If your dogs need someone to talk to about their ordeal my poor boys are a year into being cat brothers now ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜‰ they, like yours are pretty saintly!


----------



## fiestiemaestie (25 August 2019)

amymay said:



			If heâ€™s no better tomorrow I would take him back and ask for antibiotics in the first instance, anti inflammatories and pain relief.

Itâ€™s too much of a coincidence not to be vaccine related, imo.
		
Click to expand...

So if itâ€™s â€˜vaccine relatedâ€™ how are antibiotics going to make any difference? As the vaccines are killed versions of viruses, and therefor not bacterial?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (25 August 2019)

Does he seem all ok now Michen?


----------



## Michen (25 August 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Does he seem all ok now Michen?
		
Click to expand...

Yes! Totally fine and growing like mad!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (25 August 2019)

Michen said:



			Yes! Totally fine and growing like mad!
		
Click to expand...

Long live King Bob


----------



## Michen (25 August 2019)

BeckyFlowers said:



			Long live King Bob 

Click to expand...

I know the recommendation is not to let them out so young, but supervised garden time is working well for us so another pic of the bright eyed little thing.

Also.. are his ears ridiculously large ðŸ˜‚ hope he grows into them!!


----------



## DabDab (25 August 2019)

He's gorgeous Michen, glad he's perked up again.

So sorry to hear about your cat Shady. Sounds like he was really special to Rob. Hugs xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 August 2019)

I think the question is - are you supervising him or is he supervising you? He definitely looks very regal and in charge there.


----------



## Shady (25 August 2019)

DabDab said:



			He's gorgeous Michen, glad he's perked up again.

So sorry to hear about your cat Shady. Sounds like he was really special to Rob. Hugs xx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you DD ( and all of you xxx ). I did not want to derail Michens thread in any way. ALL cats are special, iv'e just had a really shit time with mine this year.

Michen.... Bob looks really great.  x


----------



## BeckyFlowers (25 August 2019)

Faracat said:



			I think the question is - are you supervising him or is he supervising you? He definitely looks very regal and in charge there. 

Click to expand...

He needs a crown really.


----------



## Michen (25 August 2019)

Shady said:



			Thank you DD ( and all of you xxx ). I did not want to derail Michens thread in any way. ALL cats are special, iv'e just had a really shit time with mine this year.

Michen.... Bob looks really great.  x
		
Click to expand...

Not at all Shady! I too am very sad to read of your losses xxx


----------



## Michen (25 August 2019)

All Iâ€™m really doing is supervising how much he torments everyone else ðŸ™ˆ

Thank god he will never meet Boggle, canâ€™t even imagine how Bog would feel at having his nose swiped at


----------



## Lindylouanne (25 August 2019)

Very glad to hear King Bob is back to his normal self, in command and bossing everyone around. He is indeed very beautiful and by the looks of things he has ownership of the garden chair down to a fine art.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 August 2019)

What a handsome chap he is.ðŸ˜š


----------



## Jeni the dragon (25 August 2019)

What a wee stunner!


----------



## windand rain (25 August 2019)

He is lovely
 If ever you have had kids (Not sure if you have) you would know baby animals can be like dying ducks one minute and bouncing off the ceiling the next. I love cats am more a cat person than a dog person but likely wont have another. There is a saying that back end kittens do not thrive but it is probably an old wives tale


----------



## Michen (30 August 2019)

King Bob continues his dictatorship. I worry what sort of fights heâ€™s going to get himself in to!! 

[video]



[\video]


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 August 2019)

Michen said:



			King Bob continues his dictatorship. I worry what sort of fights heâ€™s going to get himself in to!!

[video]



[\video]
		
Click to expand...

Haha he's such a dude!


----------



## Pippity (9 September 2019)

Michen said:



			I know the recommendation is not to let them out so young, but supervised garden time is working well for us so another pic of the bright eyed little thing.

Also.. are his ears ridiculously large ðŸ˜‚ hope he grows into them!!

View attachment 35827

Click to expand...

My Poppy never grew into her ears, so you may have to get used to them!


----------

